# have a unknown cichlid needs id



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

i bought some fish from a friend of mine one of the females was carring fry i poped them out they are doing fine (35 in total 5 of them 100%albino) any how the female kinda looks like a kenyi only she is like a blackish colour with very very faint strips almost can not see them 
id like to know what kind she is so when the fry are ready i can sell them ,, only im not selling the albinos tho








[/URL][/img]


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Taking a picture of it out of water makes it harder to tell.. As to me it just looks like a hybird of some sort. As far as it being maybe a kenyi i have never seen a kenyi that dark before as in the picture is basicly looks brown.

If you got them from a friend why don't you ask him what they are? or should i say ask him what he was told they sopposely are?

And if your not 100% on what they are the fry shouldn't be sold...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

might be a Red Top Zebra type, but it's hard to tell from the pic obviously.

if you don't know what the fish are, you should not sell them.


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

chris777 said:


> Taking a picture of it out of water makes it harder to tell.. As to me it just looks like a hybird of some sort. As far as it being maybe a kenyi i have never seen a kenyi that dark before as in the picture is basicly looks brown.
> 
> If you got them from a friend why don't you ask him what they are? or should i say ask him what he was told they sopposely are?
> 
> And if your not 100% on what they are the fry shouldn't be sold...


well like i said my friend doesnt remember what it is and this is WHY i want to no the name so i can sell them ,, and i didnt say it was a kenyi i said it looks like a kenyi body shape
and i do not plan on selling them till i find out what they are this is why i am trying to find out what the female is


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

females are difficult to ID for sure, could you get a pic of the male?


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well you accualy NEVER said your friend didn't know.

It is going to be close to impossable to tell as there are a lot of females of plenty of different species that look alike so the chances of you finding out what the female is and being 100% about it, is going to be pretty slim.



dublord said:


> chris777 said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a picture of it out of water makes it harder to tell.. As to me it just looks like a hybird of some sort. As far as it being maybe a kenyi i have never seen a kenyi that dark before as in the picture is basicly looks brown.
> ...


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

This is the same thing you asked about 3 weeks ago in the General African folder. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=201491&highlight=albino

There you provided an in water pic and the concensus was that this fish was likely either a Rusty or a Rusty hybrid.


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> This is the same thing you asked about 3 weeks ago in the General African folder.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=201491&highlight=albino
> 
> There you provided an in water pic and the concensus was that this fish was likely either a Rusty or a Rusty hybrid.


yes it is i was told to post it here


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

chris777 said:


> Well you accualy NEVER said your friend didn't know.
> 
> It is going to be close to impossable to tell as there are a lot of females of plenty of different species that look alike so the chances of you finding out what the female is and being 100% about it, is going to be pretty slim.
> 
> ...


my bad i did mention in my original post sorry


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

noki said:


> females are difficult to ID for sure, could you get a pic of the male?


no too getting the male as the male was sold b4 the female only cuz the female was holding she was held back


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

well i googled red top zebra and found this pic it sure does look like my female







[/URL][/img]


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

pseudotropheus greshakei 
is the fish im afters name


----------

